# MOT Changes 2011 - Chipped ECU = Fail



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I have just seen this story doing the rounds across the internet and there is a link to "Matter of Testing" the informative magazine for MOT testers.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/MoT - Issue 48 - Oct 2010.pdf

Changes start in December 2011, so still a 13 months.

From MOT from December 2011, the below changes will come into force, which will be very bad news for some.

HID lights - Specifically those aftermarket kits that give the very bright headlight beams. Any cars found with these kits will be an automatic MOT failure. Testers are able to easily spot the difference between HID kits, and manufacturer fitted Xenon's. Easy to spot as Xenon cars have suspension level sensors, in car beam adjuster, and usually headlight washers.

Chipped ECU's - Unsure of just how/if this one will realistically be enforced, but any cars with chipped ECU's will in theory be an MOT failure. I can only assume VOSA have found an easy way of checking ECU software through the cars OBD port (diagnostic plug).

Wiring harness - The general condition of he wiring harness will be checked to make sure there is no rubbing or chaffing, and that the harnesses are in generally good condition. If unsecure, or damaged again MOT failure.

Airbag warning lights - If any warning lights are illuminated, it will again be an MOT failure.

(Source - http://wrecks2riches.co.uk/2010/10/2011-changes-to-mot/)

What makes an engine chip illegal though?

Ben


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I shouldn't worry it takes VOSA years to implement anything, ECU mods will only fail if it effects the emissions

Loddy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

blongs said:


> I have just seen this story doing the rounds across the internet and there is a link to "Matter of Testing" the informative magazine for MOT testers.
> 
> http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/repository/MoT - Issue 48 - Oct 2010.pdf
> 
> ...


With regards to the chipping then I believe it is unworkable at the moment as it is very unlikely that a non franchised garage will be able to check the ECU of all makes of vehicle. As the publication said a great deal of thought and effort will be required [ and no doubt cash]. A selling point of OBD was that VOSA etc. would be able to use it to confirm vehicles met emmission standards on roadside checks - that is light years away.

The interesting bit for me was the date of the first test after initial registration and subsequent retesting. it said:
"The new Directive keeps the EU
minimum 4-2-2 test frequency but
adds a number of new elements to
the British MOT test. The Directive
anticipates all test changes being
in place by 1 January 2012, and
a common European approach
to test certificates in place by
1 January 2014. So what is VOSA
doing to introduce the changes?
In terms of test frequency, in
mid-July the coalition government
confirmed that it intends 'to look at
the issue of MOT test frequencies
later this year'.

Perhaps the UK will fall in with the French with initial test after 4 years and every 2 years after that [ i.e 4-2-2]. If it happens you will hear the squeals from those with financial interests long and loud and I can hear the likes of Brake saying "What about the children".


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes it does seem quite unworkable, we have an MOT station in the family so I might nip down and talk to g/f brother and see what his take is on it. I saw the MOT magazine at the garage the other week but didn't have a flick through.

I have been doing more searching and there are some quite knowledgeable people on the pistonheads forums who have been having a discussion as well. 

Seems that in Germany all non TUV approved accesories and engine maps etc are illegal, whereas in the UK this is not the case - but probably will end up coming via europe changes.

The HID stuff looks quite easy as all new cars with those lights have to have washers and auto levelling.

Warning lights on the dashboard, again pretty easy.

I wonder what they would make of my LPG converted Astra with standalone ecu.

I am not happy with the 4-2-2 changes though, this to me is a backward step and will result in a lot more dangerous cars on the road. I hear a lot about the state of some of the cars that come into the garage, a lot of people don't bother with any sort of routine maintenance and just drop the car in for MOT. They get a shock when the list of failure points comes out.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

No problem re HID aftermarket kits. You simply remove the HID kit (which simply connects between the original wiring and the new HID bulb) and replace the original Halogen bulb for the test, Simples !!

As for re-map failure I reckon thats just hot air, unless they (VOSA) force ALL manufacturers to release the access codes required to interrogate every single ECU that is in use and I cannot see the manufacturers standing for that can you ??

As far as 4-2-2 is concerned our continenatl cousins have been doing that for years without, it appears, any serious issues. Dont forget that all regulations across the EU SHOULD be harmonised !! Ha Ha just like fuel duty is "harmonised" NOT!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I bought a chipped van (ABT) but I have no idea if their conversion was TUV approved.

On the subject of MOTs why are there so many cars driving around with illegal window tints? Is that not a FAIL item? Very unsafe in the dark anyway. 

I deplore the current fad for fitting these virtually blacked out windows to Motorhomes. I want sunlight to flood in when I'm on my hols. Who are these people who prefer the permagloom? 


SD


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Anything rearwards of the "B" pillar on a car can be as dark as you want but anything IN FRONT of the "B" pillar must meet VERY stringent requirements.

In my previous life we had a secial meter that checked the amount of light any glass or similar allowed through. It amazed me when I tried it on my new cars tinted windscreen. It only JUST passed !!

So all these "pimp mobiles" with blacked out drivers and passenger side windows are without a doubt illegal. You have just got to find a copper who knows what he is looking at and can be bothered to deal with the paperwork. 

Just think how much you will be able to see out of the side windows on one of these things on a dark and rainy night !! Think "car on side lights" or "cyclist with poor front light"


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I had HID lights on a golf a while back, which kinda wobbled to get themselves level when turned on. There was no driver adjustment, or washers I think, but were a little too high. 

I can't see why HID is a bad thing in itself, just when badly adjusted. Factory fit as mine were seem to often to blind others, but must be legal?!

Jason


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

rayc said:


> blongs said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the UK will fall in with the French with initial test after 4 years and every 2 years after that
> ...


----------



## phantom_will (Nov 8, 2007)

*Engine Re-map*

As for the engine chipping, if it is a re-mapped ECU i would find it hard to see them enforce it as the map is not visible it is a software upgrade and therefore a code, each vehicle has different ECU's i.e. a Fiat Ducato 2008 model may have a variant of 4 different ECU's and for each ECU there might be 10 different versions of software, so i would find it hard for them to match up the correct code to that vehicles ECU and software version as not even the main dealers can do this.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Surely the thoughts behind the chipping will be emmision based to weed out those that are in someway failing to comply through the range of engine use, rather than trying to see if the ECU complies with the original spec which in itself is a compromise


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*2 years*

Might be good for those of us who do not wish to come back to the UK every year for an MOT. Every two years would be better.

Antonia


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: 2 years*



Antonia said:


> Might be good for those of us who do not wish to come back to the UK every year for an MOT. Every two years would be better.
> 
> Antonia


I agree but I think you will find that the UK Government will keep its current 3-1-1 testing regime. The 4-2-2 is the minimum testing regime and I think there is so much money made from MOT testing that there would be an outcry from those with vested interest if annual testing were discontinued.

It would all be dressed up in the name of safety and 'think about the children' but the main driver, as always in the UK, is money. The government make a huge sum of money in VAT on testing, they would not like that halved. I would like to be proved wrong of course.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

I would like to see 4-2-2-1-1-1-1- etc

This would encourage longer warranties from manufacturers and cover the vehicles when older

Andy


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: 2 years*



rayc said:


> It would all be dressed up in the name of safety and 'think about the children' but the main driver, as always in the UK, is money. The government make a huge sum of money in VAT on testing, they would not like that halved. I would like to be proved wrong of course.


There is no VAT on MOTs. They are exempt.

Derek

edit missed the crucial "no" out :roll:


----------



## Angelfire (Aug 27, 2010)

Chipped ECU’s - Unsure of just how/if this one will realistically be enforced, but any cars with chipped ECU’s will in theory be an MOT failure. I can only assume VOSA have found an easy way of checking ECU software through the cars OBD port (diagnostic plug).



While I fully understand that VOSA sometimes implement daft ideas, I cannot understand why a "chipped" vehicle (which passes the emmision test) should warrant a failure certificate. As has been said earlier on this post, it would be almost impossible to discover, due to the vast number of ECU's and settings. A virtual minefield.

Why should VOSA even want to check if a vehicle is "chipped", we all tell our insurers, don't we.

I had an oldish Discovery which I had remapped (chipped) it turned it from a lumbering, difficult to overtake other vehicle nightmare, into a lovely to drive 4x4. I think it went from 130hp up to 180hp. As I was towing a caravan with it, it made a huge difference. It actualy did a couple of MPG more as well. Why LandRover did not send them from the factory at 180BHP is a mystery to me. 

Sorry to be a little off topic.

Regards

Phil*


----------

